# Nice original Schwinn B6 or Streamliner



## Beeler2927 (Feb 17, 2017)

Looking for a nice original or correct restoration, let me know.


----------



## Beeler2927 (Feb 17, 2017)

I'd be interested in a nice Panther or Phantom also


----------



## kirk thomas (Feb 18, 2017)

Would be into a Schwinn Autocycle original with locking fork? I will take a couple pictures today.


----------



## Beeler2927 (Feb 18, 2017)

kirk thomas said:


> Would be into a Schwinn Autocycle original with locking fork? I will take a couple pictures today.



Sounds good.......send me a photo and price


----------



## Beeler2927 (Feb 18, 2017)

Still looking for a nice original or restoration.


----------



## Beeler2927 (Feb 21, 2017)

Still looking if you have something nice


----------



## Rayzur (Feb 25, 2017)

Beeler2927 said:


> Looking for a nice original or correct restoration, let me know.



Hi, I have a B6 for sale . It won trophys in two bike shows last year ...Best in class. It was restored in 2013 and has only come out for shows and parades . I have over1700.00 in ...I'm selling it for 1600.00. I'm located in Prospect Heights ,Illinois. Let me know if your interested ,we can set up a time for you to see if possible . Regards, Ray


----------



## Rayzur (Feb 25, 2017)

Beeler2927 said:


> Looking for a nice original or correct restoration, let me know.



Hi again , Forgot to tell you the year ...the serial number is C13216....when I looked it up it said that Schwinn used that serial number twice ...once in 1952 and again 1957. People with lots of Schwinn knowledge have told me its a 52.


----------



## phantom (Feb 25, 2017)

Ray:  I think it's a 52 . Very nice Indeed.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 25, 2017)

That B6 cannot be a 1957. Only ballooners that year were the Phantom and Wasp. Some 52 numbers were also repeated in 1953 along with 1957.


----------



## phantom (Feb 26, 2017)

Well, I knew it wasn't a 57......All would do to that bike ( except lowering the seat and bars ) is to get a shiny chrome set of S2's


----------



## Rayzur (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks for the info ...1952 ...the older the better !


----------



## Beeler2927 (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi Ray I'm interested in the bike and sent a PM. Could you take a look and message me? Thanks!


----------



## frank 81 (Mar 3, 2017)

A friend has a 49 B-6 For sale . I will pick it up tomorrow & send you Photos.


----------



## frank 81 (Mar 4, 2017)

Restored 49 B-6.  Sorry This is not a correct Resto.


----------



## Beeler2927 (Mar 5, 2017)

frank 71 said:


> Restored 49 B-6.  Sorry This is not a correct Resto. View attachment 430997 View attachment 430998 View attachment 430999 View attachment 431000 View attachment 431001 View attachment 431002 View attachment 431003 View attachment 431004



I'd like to hear more about the bike sent you a PM


----------



## Beeler2927 (Mar 5, 2017)

Send me some more info via PM Frank I'm interested.


----------



## duster79 (Mar 5, 2017)

I have a 49 Bf Goodridge all original, except for tires and seat cover










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 5, 2017)

Rayzur said:


> Thanks for the info ...1952 ...the older the better !



Curious where the serial number is located?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Beeler2927 (Mar 5, 2017)

duster79 said:


> I have a 49 Bf Goodridge all original, except for tires and seat cover
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interested in the bike PM me the details


----------



## Leatherhead (Apr 13, 2017)

.........


----------



## Beeler2927 (May 28, 2017)

Still looking


----------



## dave laidacker (May 28, 2017)

Hello,

If you didn't find anything yet let me know. I have an original 1959 Green Schwinn Phantom and a 1952 or 1953 Red Phantom.

Dave 
Danville, PA


----------



## Beeler2927 (May 29, 2017)

dave laidacker said:


> Hello,
> 
> If you didn't find anything yet let me know. I have an original 1959 Green Schwinn Phantom and a 1952 or 1953 Red Phantom.
> 
> ...



Sent you a message,thanks.


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Jun 1, 2017)

Badass streamliner!!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Beeler2927 (Jun 2, 2017)

duster79 said:


> I have a 49 Bf Goodridge all original, except for tires and seat cover
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you want to sell this bike? Waiting for you to reply thanks.


----------



## Beeler2927 (Jun 11, 2017)

Anyone out there with a Schwinn B6 they'd like to sell please message me, thanks!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 12, 2017)

Beeler2927 said:


> Anyone out there with a Schwinn B6 they'd like to sell please message me, thanks!




That's odd, I thought they would have been coming out of the woodwork by now.


----------



## Beeler2927 (Aug 21, 2017)

Still looking


----------



## 123totalpack (Aug 24, 2017)

Beeler2927 said:


> Still looking




I have this BF Goodrich


----------



## shina111shina (Dec 6, 2017)

I have an amazing '51 or '53 blue panther restored by Evan Hatcher, beautiful re-chromed , for sale.


----------

